# A22 tolls device



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This is the device you will have to install near your number plate if you plan to use the A22.
The Via do Infante the motorway that traverses the Algarve

Tolls are due to start in April.


----------



## HenleyDon (Nov 9, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> This is the device you will have to install near your number plate if you plan to use the A22.
> The Via do Infante the motorway that traverses the Algarve
> 
> Tolls are due to start in April.


Where do you get them from?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HenleyDon said:


> Where do you get them from?



I understand that they are in short supply. 
But you might find this information helpful:

Portal Trfego it is however the FAQs are in Portuguese 


This is information for Foreign registered cars from the site:

*Foreign-registered vehicles


The lanes in which tolls are electronic only are marked with a reference "electronic toll only".
Foreign-registered vehicles are required to have an electronic device in order to circulate in these lanes.



Short stays


A temporary device should be leased either in the service stations or post offices. The price for leasing is proportional to the time of use. A deposit shall also be paid (an amount equal to the selling price of the device) which will be refunded upon return of the device.
When leasing the device, you can choose between two methods of payment:

•automatic payment: debit in credit card from travels made;
•prepayment: preloading a minimum of 50 Euros (light vehicles) or of 100 Euros (heavy vehicles). In this case, the preloaded and unused balance is non-refundable.


Long stays (or regular users of these highways)


A Via Verde device (or from other collection entity) shall be purchased in Via Verde stores or post offices.
When purchasing the device, you can choose between two methods of payment:

•automatic payment: account debit of the trips made;
•prepayment: preloading in cash/by ATM/homebanking of a value that you are spending as you travel.
Failure to pay the toll taxes while using an electronic device will result in an infringement. The fine payable will be the value equal to 10 times the toll tax, the minimum value being 25 Euros.

For further information, please go to Portal Trfego or contact 808 210 000 *


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Lojas via verde*

You can find a list of "lojas" at this site

Via Verde


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Nearest Via Verde LOJAS to Foz Arelho*

Posto de Atendimento de Catefica 
A8 (saída Torres Vedras Sul)
Edifício Auto-estradas do Atlântico

Come through the toll and take the first urn off the roundabout.... no far up the road you will find the Via Verde (Atlantico) on the left.


2560-587 Torres Vedras

Horário: 

09.00h às 18.00h (dias úteis)

Latitude: 39.05784826

Longitude: -9.24041927


----------



## HenleyDon (Nov 9, 2009)

*A22 Tolls*



siobhanwf said:


> Posto de Atendimento de Catefica
> A8 (saída Torres Vedras Sul)
> Edifício Auto-estradas do Atlântico
> 
> ...


Many thanks for being so helpful.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HenleyDon said:


> Many thanks for being so helpful.



You are very welcome. Hope ot works out ok.

The Via Verde is also useful for you if you travel on the other motorway systems in the Caldas area.


----------



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I live in Tavira and do my monthly shop in Spain because it is cheaper- food, red wine and fuel etc. I only get on the motorway at vrsa - surely you do not need to pay on that stretch of a few kilometres, as it would mean that the Spanish would be paying a tax to enter Portugal and surely would put a tax on the Portuguese to enter Spain.


----------

